# ATV snow plow videos



## snowpro2210 (Feb 16, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone has videos of there v plow that they have built or bought in action.Just wondering how effective it is.Cant find any videos of a atv v plow on youtube.Thanks mike


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

I don't have any video, but I can tell you that they are very effective, especially for sidewalks. Maybe during the next storm I can get one for you, but at the rate were getting snow here, it may be next winter 'til I can video. :crying:


----------



## snowpro2210 (Feb 16, 2008)

lol ya i no how ya feel.


----------



## Lovethebizz (Jan 23, 2007)

we have been getting alot of snow in iowa here, i am sorry to say but i am almost getting tired of it! Anyone want me to mail them some?


----------



## snowpro2210 (Feb 16, 2008)

ya that would be great.it seems like the only snow i see now is the snow when i go snowboarding and its 99.9% fake snow


----------



## K20Fisher (Jan 13, 2008)

Check this link out its not a V and its not me but its cool. www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJwqa_XqneU


----------



## occ3377 (Dec 5, 2007)

K20Fisher;523355 said:


> Check this link out its not a V and its not me but its cool. www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJwqa_XqneU


whoever that was plowing was just pushing wherever he felt like and all over the placeand then the sound effects while he was doing donuts were funnier than he!!:crying:


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

K20Fisher;523355 said:


> Check this link out its not a V and its not me but its cool. www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJwqa_XqneU


cool video


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

too funny...I'm used to the good ice here....we are going to play ice rescue this next weekend for guys with full size trucks doing donuts..hehe....great video.


----------

